# CUPS-Update

## Niko_K

Hi,

also so langsam verzweifle ich, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja nocheinmal helfen:

Ich habe heute ein emerge world durchgeführt, bei dem auch cups 1.1.15 durch das neuere 1.1.16 ersetzt wurde.

Dann habe ich noch ein etc-update durchgeführt, um die Config Files zu aktualisieren, dabei habe ich alle Files durch das Update ersetzt.

Naja, soweit so gut, aber jetzt wollte ich cupsd neu starten und dann bleibt der Rechner einfach bei:

```
Starting cupsd...
```

stehen und schreibt kein [ok] mehr hin.

Naja, das localhost:631 funktioniert aber immer noch und so wollte ich mir den Drucker mal einrichten.

Das geht soweit auch ganz gut, bis ich dann den Treiber auswählen muss.

Ich machte das genauso, wie bei CUPS 1.1.15, bei dem ja lles funktionierte.

Jetzt bekomme ich aber plötzlich die Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Error:
> 
> client-error-not-authorized

 

Naja, dann wollte ich halt wieder das alte CUPS installieren und da geht dann auch das Starten an sich wieder, aber leider kann ich dann keinen Drucker mehr einrichten, denn localhost:631 lässt sich dann nicht aufrufen

Bitte helft mir,

Niko

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm hast du beim installieren der alten version dann auch wieder die alten konfigurationsdateien erhalten und die dann ersetzt?

ich vermute mal, dass beim update zuvor irgendwas an deinen konfigurationsdateien verändert wurde sodass du nun den cupsd nicht mehr richtig starten kannst.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ja, ich hab die Konfigurationsfiles ersetzt.

Das mache ich doch richtig, wenn ich alle einfach überschreibe oder was genau muss ich da beachten??

(Überschreiben ist bei mir Option 1)

Danke,

Niko

----------

## MasterOfMagic

na ich würd die nicht gleich so einfach überschreiben. erstmal würd ich mir die dokumentation durchlesen und das diff der beiden files angucken. kann nämlich sein, dass im neuen konfigfile komplett andere permissions gesetzt sind oder komplett andere optionen freigeschalten sind.

also so ohne weiteres ersetze ich konfigurationsdaten bei mir nicht zudem mach ich von den alten dann immer einer sicherung.

aber wenn du die neuen dann nach den downgrade überschreibst, denke ich ist das schon okay.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## soulwarrior

edit:

das neueste Ebuild für Cups löst das Problem:

```
emerge cups-1.1.17_pre20021025.ebuild
```

cu, soulwarrior

----------

